#  Der kleine Patient >   Unangenehmer Körpergeruch! >

## schnuckn

Hallo an alle! 
Mein Sohn-fast 13- hat einen ganz unangenehmen Körpergeruch!
Er duscht sich täglich-kann also nicht an mangelnder Hygiene liegen! 
Er möchte nicht zum Arzt-ist ihm peinlich! Kann ich auch verstehen! Es geht ihm auch nicht schlecht aber aus irgendeinem Grund hat er diese fürchterlichen Ausdünstungen!
Werd jetzt erst mal verstärkt darauf achten,dass er genügend trinkt! 
Hat denn jemand eine Idee??Das wär super! 
LG

----------


## katzograph

Moin, moin schuckn, 
Du schreibst ein bißchen wenig, wie wann und wonach Dein Sohn so riecht und bei welchen Gelegenheiten.
Auch wenn er täglich duscht (schlecht für die Haut) kann er übermäßig stark schwitzen. Der Schweiß wird von Bakterien zersetzt und der Rest duftet eben etwas unangenehm. Oder der Geruch kann -muß nicht- aber kann, ein Hinweis auf eine Krankheit sein. In Frage kommen da Schildrüsenerkrankungen, Diabetis oder irgendwelche Stoffwechselerkrankungen. Nicht zum Arzt zu gehen ist da irgendwie nicht so die richtige Reaktion. Ich würde schon gerne wissen, ob ich da die eine oder andere Krankheit ausschließen könnte, sind nämlich alle nicht so richtig angenehm. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es bloß die Umstellung im Körper aufgrund seiner beginnenden Pubertät ist, das Alter würde ja passen. Würde dann so mit 16/17 aufhören, aber er wird wohl nicht so lange darunter leiden wollen. Also auf zum Onkel Doktor. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Jen_ny

Würde auch auf die Pubertät tippen... 
Habe oft Kinder und Pubertierende in der Zahnarztpraxis gehabt und kenne also das Phänomen des komischen Körpergeruchs bei eigentlich sehr gepflegten jungen Leuten.
Das liegt an der Hormonumstellung und geht von alleine weg ...Leider hilft da wohl nur Deo. 
Trotzdem kann ein Arztbesuch nicht schaden! 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## lana

Hallo schnuckn, 
wenn er verstärkt nach Schweiß riecht hilft es, Salbeitee zu trinken. 
Hier etwas zum Thema Salbei:
...Die antihydrotischen Wirkungen von *Salvia officinalis* sind durch mehrere Studien bestätigt. Die *Schweißhemmung* beträgt  bis zu 52 %. Die Wirkung setzt zwischen dem ersten und vierten Tag ein,  nach neun Tagen läßt die Wirkung nach. Besonders hilfreich sind  Extrakte, die aus frischem Kraut gewonnen wurden, Zubereitungen aus  getrockneter Ware sind weniger effektiv. Das Interessante am Salbei: er *hemmt die Schweißproduktion*  sowohl in innerlicher als auch in äußerlicher Anwendung. So können  Fußbäder mit Salbei bei Schweißfüßen helfen, während bei übermäßigem  Schweiß infolge von Nervosität oder Übergewicht die Einnahme von  Salbeitinktur zweckmäßig ist. In einigen Fällen können aber auch  innerliche und äußerliche Anwendung miteinander kombiniert werden. Im  einzelnen hemmt der Gartensalbei die Schweißabsonderung bei folgenden  Krankheiten oder Beschwerdebildern: Hyperhidrosis, Morbus Basedow,  Nervosität, Neurasthenie, Schweißfüße, Tuberkulose, Übergewicht,  Wechseljahresbeschwerden... *Habe ich auf folgender Seite gefunden:Salbei gegen Schweiß - krankhaftes Schwitzen und Schweißgeruch * Lieben Gruß, Lana

----------


## helferlein

Salbei hilft? Cool, werd ich auch mal testen... Körpergeruch kann auch durch fehlerhafter Ernährung entstehen ( oder durch fehlerhafte nahrungsverbarbeitung bei dem Jungen )... Oder hast du nur eine sehr empfindliche Nase? Wenn er selber den geruch nicht mag bleibt evtl nur der weg zum Arzt. Erklär das deinem sohn und nimm ihm die furcht vor dem Arzt.

----------


## helferlein

Ich habe heute mal eine Bekannte angerufen, die als Arzthelferin bei einem Hautarzt arbeitet. Sie hat mir gesagt, dass es auch durchaus an mangelnder Hygiene bzw. fehlerhafter Hygiene liegen kann. Es kann nämlich, wenn man zu oft duscht sein, das die Haut und die Schweißdrüsen darunter leiden und ihre Funktion teilweise nicht mehr so gut funktioniert. Wenn man das den Aufenthalt im Bad (http://www.meinbad24.de) dann nach und nach mindert, regeneriert sich die Haut wieder. Ansonsten führt der beste Weg immer noch zum Arzt  :Zwinker:

----------


## DocHasenbein

Hallo,
Ich würde auch den Weg zum Arzt empfehlen um irgendwelche Krankheiten auszuschließen! Doch wie schon berichtet könnte das von der anfangenden Pupertät rühren!

----------

